# meat smoker



## hayliner270 (May 21, 2010)

i am lookin into startin gto do meat smoking but have never done it before
is there anyone out there that does this that could give me some pointers 
i would like to build a smoker but don tknow where to start lookin into doing a couple of turkeys a year and pork loins and ribs
any tips and hints would be great thanks for the time


----------



## Dolphin (May 21, 2010)

Never done that but would like to someday. Please post your progress and pics, this will be an interesting thread.

I had an apple tree go down and a neighbor wanted all the wood he could get for his smoker. He brought me back some smoked lake trout. NOM NOM NOM


----------



## scrapiron (Mar 10, 2010)

We have an old upright freezer gutted, used 3 pc stove pipe & damper for chimney, cut floor out of it and use a 30gl drum cut off as a fire pit. The freezer racks now hold the meat while smoking. It seals up real tight goes a good job of hot or cold smoking.

scrapiron


----------

